# Should I Merge My Aviaries?



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

i was just wondering if i should merge my 2 aviaries, they have been separate for a while but i don't see much problem in putting them together...
1 contains my show birds (fantails, pouter...etc.) 
and the other contains rehabs and ringneck doves. 
they are just 2 separate wooden structures with mesh...i can easily join the 2 together. it will be easier than to keep them separate, and probably more economical...
Comments welcome


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Most lofts have 3 seperate sections.
1. Males
2. Females
3. Young (In between the Adults)
I Have Always Recommended 12cu ft. of air space, per pigeon, so what ever you do, all ways supply enough room for your pigeons.
Some go less, But Have They Kept The Same Pigeons For 10+Years?
My Pigeons are Paired up, I only have 6 tl.
They have more than 12 cu. ft. of air space, per pigeon.
I've had them a long time, I call them, my Backyard Birds. 
Consider a hospital area, also.
Keep asking questions, and you will get lot's of opinions, from many Good pigeon keepers. 
Do what's good for your pigeons, and they Will do Good for you!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You will have more control keeping two Separate Aviaries.


----------

